# HP C6180 - Druckprobleme



## steffenxyz (29. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

also ich hab in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem oben besagten Drucker. Der ganze Text ist beim Ausdruck verschwommen bzw. Unscharf...
Wir haben den Drucker mittlerweile einige Jahre, hatten bisher aber nie Probleme in der Richtung. Wir verwenden zwar keine original überteuerte HP-Patronen, aber die haben bisher auch immer tadellos funktioniert. Und seit einer Woche druckt er jetzt so unscharf Und wir haben das letzte mal vor einem Monat die Patronen gewechselt, außer heute zum Testen, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Auch die Empfehlungen der HP-Website haben nichts wirkliches gebracht. Hat jemand ne Idee? 

MfG Steffen


----------



## TR 0512 (29. April 2011)

Ich vermute das irgendwas mit den Druckköpfen nicht stimmt.
Kannst du mal ein Bild zeigen, wie das Verschwommene aussieht?


----------



## steffenxyz (29. April 2011)

Hey,
erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Hab mal die zwei verschiedenen Testdrucke vom HP-Drucker eingescannt und hochgeladen. Man sieht das es in ein paar Zeilen verschwommen ist und in ein paar ganz normal aussieht. Das ist ja quasi das komische daran  

http://i52.tinypic.com/o0b68z.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/4uw2uq.jpg

MfG Steffen


----------

